# What does your work area look like?



## Mr.Buchholz

I was at my desk today working away when I asked myself, "I wonder what everyone else's work area look like?" and decided to make a thread asking this question. To get this started, I've posted the following picture of my own work area:









My desk is an old computer desk that I have modified, adding shelves on one side (not visible) for things, a motor, and tools laid out where a keyboard would normally go. I have a lamp, radio, and parts bins for the small stuff. To the right is my main shelf unit, which has more bins, paints, electronic parts, rocket parts (I also build rockets) as well as some odds and ends.

Oh, and the Porsche above is for inspiration 

Let's see what YOUR work area looks like!

-J.


----------



## Lee Willis

Four minutes ago. 

When I am working on a project, keeping it neat is not a priority.


----------



## sjm9911

Lee's is good, I cant even find my work bench anymore! ( not kidding either)


----------



## wvgca




----------



## tkruger

Here is mine in 'Work from home' mode. Just clear away the keyboards and mouse and use the same space for trains.


----------



## Lee Willis

"A messy workshop is a sign of an active mind."


----------



## T-Man

I feel better.

"It is not messy if you can find what you want when you need it"


----------



## Shdwdrgn

What is wrong with you people, wasting all that precious floor space??? My computer room barely has enough floor space to walk around. However of note, I did recently find enough floor in the garage to walk around the front side of my truck. I still need to find some workbench space though so I can get started on that motorcycle engine...


----------



## D&J Railroad

This is kinda a medium status. Sometimes there's more mess, sometimes its neater.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*It's not Messy!!*

My work desk looks like..and I quote my company commander from boot camp.."An Unorganized Cluster F***K!! But I can find everything as it has its rightful place on or under the desk!!:smilie_daumenpos:
View attachment 124002


----------



## Dano

Mine pretty much always looks like a hurricane just went through it!


----------



## A&NRR

Unfortunately since I don't have a dedicated room for my trains I only have a portable work station on the dining room table. I feel like the circus when it comes to town. I set up, work, tear down till next time. All my supplies are in tackle boxes which are neat and organized. I keep telling myself one day I'll have a train room all to myself again, till then at least I can enjoy what I do have.


----------



## Don F

Somewhere, I have photos of what the shop looks like when it's organized, but it doesn't stay that way for long anyway. I like what Lee said about a cluttered work area, so I'll stick with that philosophy! So here are some photos of the shop.
don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Don F said:


> Somewhere, I have photos of what the shop looks like when it's organized, but it doesn't stay that way for long anyway. I like what Lee said about a cluttered work area, so I'll stick with that philosophy! So here are some photos of the shop.
> don


Love the R/R and crossing signs on the wall! If I didn't live in an apartment, I'd get me a few of those!

-J.


----------



## Don F

Thanks, my oldest son got those for me, along with a switch throw and some other railroad items. I want to put the crossing sign on a post and put it out side at some point.
Don


----------



## Don F

This is what our shop looks like at any given time. I try to clean and organize it, but it just doesn't stay that way. I have two sons living at home, the youngest is the owner of the quad. By the way, he has a different one now. The oldest uses the shop for processing his game, deer fish, kyotes, fox, and various game birds. He also makes his own lures and jigs. Not so much mess from me lately, as the load business has all but dried up. I'm just not in the mood to make a fire and warm the shop up just to clean it!
Don


----------



## DonR

Wow

I'd say you've got what it takes to get something done RIGHT.

Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I do believe there is an ATV taking up valuable train space.... 

-J.


----------



## Don F

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I do believe there is an ATV taking up valuable train space....
> 
> -J.


You've got that right! I wish my son could find another place to store it.
Don


----------



## Don F

I'm heating the shop now, so I can clean and organize it. I have a wood burning stove in one corner that heats the room nicely. My goal is to re-pack all the loads I have from a show in November, and put all tools and miscellaneous stuff where it belongs and dust and sweep. I'll post a few pics of what the shop looks like when it's organized.
Don


----------



## RonthePirate

I believe in the perfection of neatness.........yeah, right. My computer work station:









And my repair bench:


----------



## Don F

I spent much of Saturday and Sunday cleaning and organizing the shop, and made a lot of progress, but there is still more to do. Maybe I will be able to finish up this weekend if we don't get too much snow. I may have to go in to work to plow.
Don


----------



## NAJ

Right now my work area is my living room because I live in a single bedroom apartment.


----------



## MtRR75

Lee Willis said:


> "A messy workshop is a sign of an active mind."


When I was in grad school, the professor in the office next door was a brilliant man who kept a huge mound of unsorted papers on his desk. His version of Lee's comment was:

"A neat desk is a sign of a sick mind."


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

NAJ said:


> Right now my work area is my living room because I live in a single bedroom apartment.


I hear that, as I live in an apartment as well, but mine is a two bedroom. The second bedroom is my hobby room. If I didn't have it, I'd go nuts....

-J.


----------



## Magic

My work area is for the most part the layout itself most of the time.

This is what it looks like doing mountains and other scenery.








Work on loco and other rolling stock done at my desk as well as building kits.
It's one heck of a desk, custom built in 1954, solid oak and is on it's third layout build.
The two slide outs give you a lot of extra room.








Here are all the building kits awaiting my attention.
Hay no bad comments about the shelves, made from stuff I had laying around the house.
Didn't cost a penny. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:








Magic


----------



## NAJ

Magic said:


> My work area is for the most part the layout itself most of the time.
> 
> This is what it looks like doing mountains and other scenery.
> View attachment 150146
> 
> 
> Work on loco and other rolling stock done at my desk as well as building kits.
> It's one heck of a desk, custom built in 1954, solid oak and is on it's third layout build.
> The two slide outs give you a lot of extra room.
> View attachment 150170
> 
> 
> Here are all the building kits awaiting my attention.
> Hay no bad comments about the shelves, made from stuff I had laying around the house.
> Didn't cost a penny. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> View attachment 150162
> 
> 
> Magic


Nice!!!

Lovin the desk!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMatt

That is one thing I need to start to build. Only thing is I don't have any "small" tools to do fine work. Only my Dad's old ShopSmith and a bunch of regular power tools. 

I've got plenty of my Grandfather's wood working tools though. Some might come in useful.


----------



## CTValleyRR

HOMatt said:


> That is one thing I need to start to build. Only thing is I don't have any "small" tools to do fine work. Only my Dad's old ShopSmith and a bunch of regular power tools.
> 
> I've got plenty of my Grandfather's wood working tools though. Some might come in useful.


While a good selection of appropriately sized tools isn't absolutely essential, like anything else, having the right tools for the job is often the difference between success and frustration.

And while you can find cheap tools anywhere, I find that getting the best you can afford is usually money well spent.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

HOMatt said:


> Only thing is I don't have any "small" tools to do fine work.


Invest in some micro screwdrivers, a rotary tool (Dremel), and a micro pick/file set. All will come in very handy when you're modelling.

-J.


----------



## Chaostrain

Work space? What's that? I just have a bunch of stuff stacked around that gets moved to create the size of space I need when I need it. It usually takes me at least twice the time to create the space I need than the time I need it.


----------



## Don F

Chaostrain said:


> Work space? What's that? I just have a bunch of stuff stacked around that gets moved to create the size of space I need when I need it. It usually takes me at least twice the time to create the space I need than the time I need it.


I guess your screen name says it all! I have a nice sized work shop with most tools for just about any job, but my weakness is cleaning it up. Throw in two sons, one of whom is a slob, the other with a quad, add in my mess, and you can only imagine the result. Fortunately, the quad is gone temporarily. I'm working on a restoration project, it's a concrete Jersey Central switchman's shanty. Presently, I'm building six window frames, and after completing those, I'll be making the sashes, and a door. I have to keep the shop relatively clean, as I'm using most of the machinery along with some machines at work that I don't have in the shop. 
So far, I've been putting all the days tools away, and sweeping up the saw dust. Here are some pictures of project.


----------



## Chaostrain

Don F said:


> I guess your screen name says it all! I have a nice sized work shop with most tools for just about any job, but my weakness is cleaning it up. Throw in two sons, one of whom is a slob, the other with a quad, add in my mess, and you can only imagine the result. Fortunately, the quad is gone temporarily. I'm working on a restoration project, it's a concrete Jersey Central switchman's shanty. Presently, I'm building six window frames, and after completing those, I'll be making the sashes, and a door. I have to keep the shop relatively clean, as I'm using most of the machinery along with some machines at work that I don't have in the shop.
> So far, I've been putting all the days tools away, and sweeping up the saw dust. Here are some pictures of project.
> View attachment 152026
> 
> 
> View attachment 152034


Oh wow! You're talking the real deal. That is like way beyond cool!


----------



## Genetk44

This my disgustingly neat workspace today...no projects in the pipeline at the moment?


----------



## Genetk44

And this too....


----------



## Don F

Chaostrain said:


> Oh wow! You're talking the real deal. That is like way beyond cool!


It's a fun project, and it lets me make good use of my work shop. Seems like the coal load business went down hill after Weaver closed. I have a album full of photos, as I'm documenting the entire restoration project. I may start a thread on the real trains forum, or put them on my web site.
Don


----------



## ED-RRR

*My Electrical Safety Concerns..*

I have a very "Large" work area (Heated Garage) where I have a large work bench, table saw and chop saw..
I have a very "Small" work area (Behind Hidden Curtain) at the end of my layout..
- small students desk..
- many small hand tools (storage rack)..
- above kitchen cabinets with an outdoor vented stove hood.. 
- also have a "Moveable" airbrush spray booth that can be connected to the above vented stove hood.. 









When I was working in manufacturing, I was trained in the "Lean Machine" and the "Five-S" procedures..
The number (#1) objective is always health and safety..

I have (x2) "Lighted Master Switches" to control electrical power to (x2) different (115.V-AC) train layout sections..
- Green Switch = controls "All" power supply (115.V-AC) (On/Off) to my layout model train power panel..
- Red Switch = controls "All" power supply (115.V-AC) (On/Off) to my work bench area behind the layout..









My Work Bench: (Behind The Layout)..
- Has (x1) power bar that is controlled by the "Red" master power switch.. 
- Insures that I will "Never" leave "ON" a soldering iron or etc.. (Fire Hazard)..









Fact:
I would be very concerned of some of the (What does your work area look like?)..
Wood dust collected onto electrical connections may/will start an electrical fire..
There were (x2) saw mill fires in British Colombia (Canada) due to saw dust build up onto electrical connections..
......


----------



## MtRR75

ED-RRR said:


> I have a very "Small" work area (Behind Hidden Curtain) at the end of my layout..


Sounds like the Wizard of Oz.

Visitors arrive and see a beautiful layout with several trains running unattended.

Then you pop out from behind the curtain.


----------



## traction fan

*Traction Fan's work area*

Here are photos of my work area. Usually, it's not this clean!
The loop of fabric, in front of my workbench, is a parts catcher. If some little part makes it past the catcher, the white floor makes it easier to see. I can then pick it up with one of the devices hanging in front of the left leg. One is a "Grip and grab from Lowes, and the other is a magnetic pick up.

Traction


----------



## SBRacing

A mess, organized chaos


----------



## time warp

I need to get caught up! Too many ideas and not enough progress. Yes, it usually looks this way.hwell:


----------



## The New Guy

time warp said:


> ...it usually looks this way.


There is room for an industrial substation right there.


----------



## Spence

This is what mine looks like most of the time.


----------



## Don F

I'm afraid if I posted a photo of my work shop as it is right now, it may cause serious eye trauma! Most of my load stuff is all over from a recent train show. I also have loads pulled out for a pending order, and some for a test fit in a hopper I currently don't have loads for. I am alos working on a stand for tubular bells fro an up coming concert next Sunday. Fortunately, my oldest son, the great outdoorsman doesn't have any projects, or I would have to plow my way in.
Don


----------



## Don F

I had to work in the shop this afternoon. I mentioned that I'm playing tubular bells for a Christmas concert, and had to finish the stand. Since I'm not playing the full set, I have a stand that I made several years ago, and have been modifying it to accommodate 6 bells. I can have bells ready for two pieces before having to change. The stand is light weight and portable compared to the heavy metal stand with the whole compliment of bells.
To keep this train related, I am working on completing an order for which I need to make several more loads. I just can't seem to stay organized. I should keep a bottle of Pepto Bismol in the shop, because I get sick when I have to move things in order to work!
I will have to clean up, because I have shutters to make for the house, and also replenish loads that have sold. I will also be working on three swithcman shanties from River Leaf Models, and start weathering practice.


----------



## time warp

The New Guy said:


> There is room for an industrial substation right there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 256065


 You read my mind! :lol_hitting:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Don, about that box of scrap ties - you really have that many that you need a box that big? I'm impressed.


----------



## Don F

Lemonhawk said:


> Don, about that box of scrap ties - you really have that many that you need a box that big? I'm impressed.


That box is just for the loose ones that I use for making loads. I make those and good ties by the hundreds at a time. At work, I set the table saw for one dimension, and the band saw for the other. When I have a substantial amount of long dimensional pieces, I stack then in the chop/miter saw and cut several to length at a time. I haven't made any in quite some time; since Weaver closed, I have almost no sales of MOW loads, one of which was a tie load, and another combination ballast, tie and wooden tool or parts crate load for gondolas. I have several bags of scrap, new and unfinished ties which do sell occasionally at shows, but those are in another box. 
I really do have to organize and clean the shop though! I just wish I could keep it organized, but if I get involved in more then one project at the same time the result is evident in the above photos.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I just have a little baggy of scrap CV ties left over from making switches and where I put junctions and feeders, that box was a surprise, but you have a gos reason for it!


----------



## Don F

Lemonhawk said:


> I just have a little baggy of scrap CV ties left over from making switches and where I put junctions and feeders, that box was a surprise, but you have a gos reason for it!


I assume you do hand laid track? I want to do that for a diorama project for our mining and railroad preservation society. Another project that will be competing for space in the shop!


----------



## fulsom56

Here is my work area. The 1st. photo shows the bench as it was when I bought the house last year. The 2nd. photo was taken tonight after I spent an hour cleaning it this last Thursday. What you don't see are the cabinets I installed to the right. I do all my model painting in another area. Building structures takes place in a room upstairs where I have a lot of natural light. Normally my work area is cluttered but every couple of weeks I'll spend an hour or so cleaning it plus cleaning track, layout & vacuuming.


----------



## time warp

Now wait a minute! The tools are hanging up? You can SEE the work surface? I've never seen anything like that around here! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fulsom56

OHHH, just give it a couple of days & the mess will magically reappear.


----------



## Don F

I finished the bell rack, and will finish a coal load order this evening. I started putting some things away, and will do some more today before the frigid weather hits on Thursday. Then I'm done until after New Year's Day.


----------



## santafealltheway

RonthePirate said:


> I believe in the perfection of neatness.........yeah, right. My computer work station:


Don't worry bro, your computer area isnt all that bad..

I'm not sure how I function like this.

I do clean it. This is from like.... 4 days >.>











I couldn't live with it after i took the picture.
but just you wait. 4 days and poof!

thats better!


----------



## RonthePirate

Nahh, Nyet, No, Nosir. That isn't the same table top.
Can't be. There was way too much good stuff on the above one.

Hmmm, well, I see a paint smear......possibly, but could have been copied.

OK, you get the benefit of the doubt. The same table.

Mine comes and goes like that Some days, I even get visitors to the desktop:










This little chap just got a fresh coat of paint and new decals.
I am doing the Railway Express car in the background.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, now that there's a project on it, it looks a bit different...


----------



## Lemonhawk

Ah, John - isn't that an HO gauge engine? If that's a Matua Shifter your converting I would be interested in what you did for the motor as I have one to work on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nope, that's an Weaver O-gauge A-5 getting a smoke and command upgrade.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That's a shame. It looks like is has a optical sensor on the shaft to synchronize things.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The optical sensor is my Chuff-Generator to give it 4-chuff/rev to the sound system.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That was why I was hoping it was ho so I could do something similar.


----------



## 4G-Man

Mines currently a bit of a mess, I have a few things started at once. Just finished cleaning a couple guns, making some letter openers out of deer antler, got a little maintenance on some 1:32 Slots, getting ready to oil the loco after I get back from running some errands


----------



## time warp

4G-Man said:


> Mines currently a bit of a mess, I have a few things started at once. Just finished cleaning a couple guns, making some letter openers out of deer antler, got a little maintenance on some 1:32 Slots, getting ready to oil the loco after I get back from running some errands


 Whoa now! That chrome thing at top left, is that a "Probe" from War of the Worlds? MAMA!


----------



## 4G-Man

time warp said:


> Whoa now! That chrome thing at top left, is that a "Probe" from War of the Worlds? MAMA!


:laugh: I think you are talking about my LED light, or are you seeing something else? It is a mess for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

4G-Man said:


> Mines currently a bit of a mess, I have a few things started at once. Just finished cleaning a couple guns, making some letter openers out of deer antler, got a little maintenance on some 1:32 Slots, getting ready to oil the loco after I get back from running some errands


Yours has a gun theme, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Good eyes TimeWarp, I don't care what 4G-man says, its a War of the Worlds probe! A from the original movie


----------



## time warp

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYES! it is!


----------



## 4G-Man

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yours has a gun theme, so it can't be all bad.


it is largely a gun theme; to the left is one of the safes, I'd be embarrassed to show you the rest of the room.



Lemonhawk said:


> Good eyes TimeWarp, I don't care what 4G-man says, its a War of the Worlds probe! A from the original movie


I don't know what that is, don't have time for movies or TV, I assume that is something on TV or a movie, so I'll go with it. Yes, that is a War of the Worlds probe, I am impressed you spotted it so quickly. :laugh:


----------



## Don F

The War of the Worlds was an Orsen Welles radio narration way back in the 30's or 40's, about the world being invaded by aliens. It is alleged that a lot of ill informed people didn't hear the disclaimer, and thought it was real. It was made into a movie at some point too.
Don


----------



## 4G-Man

Don F said:


> The War of the Worlds was an Orsen Welles radio narration way back in the 30's or 40's, about the world being invaded by aliens. It is alleged that a lot of ill informed people didn't hear the disclaimer, and thought it was real. It was made into a movie at some point too.
> Don


30's and 40's was a few years before my time, but I remember hearing about that incident - starting to all come together now.


----------



## Don F

On October 30, 1938, families across the country were gathered around their radios when their regular programming was interrupted by an announcer delivering news of a meteor strike in New Jersey. With increasing intensity, the announcer read bulletins describing terrifying war machines moving toward New York City. As the invading force approached, some listeners sat transfixed before their radios, while others ran to alert neighbors or call the police. Some even fled their homes in panic. But the broadcast was not breaking news it was Orson Welles adaptation of the H. G. Wells classic, The War of the Worlds.
Don


----------



## time warp

Starred Gene Barry, in one scene a long flexible viewing probe came out of the bottom of the Martian craft and was looking around inside of a farmhouse. Looked just like that chrome thing in the top corner of your picture.


----------



## 4G-Man

ahhhh - ok, I can picture it now, ya it does look kind of ET don't it.


----------



## time warp

Sorry, long drag for a silly joke!


----------



## 4G-Man

Not a waste, I learnt sompin!


----------



## Lemonhawk

The movie was 1953, a classic. I was 9 or 10 probably went to the theater in downtown Fostoria to watch it.


----------



## 4G-Man

I would have been -11


----------



## Don F

I finally got around to cleaning the shop. I wanted to make a video of the shelf layout, and I had some loads to make. I took advantage of some of the week plus time off for the holidays. I've also got a lamp post to make for my sister's friend. I made one for her from an old turned porch post with brackets for a name plate and a lantern. The address can be placed on any of the four sides using brass numbers. I also have an old wooden wheel barrow to restore, and a small version I made for my son many years ago. Let's see how long it can stay organized! I almost forgot another project on my list, I was asked by one of our preservation society members to make some coal car wheel sprags. The raw walnut logs are laying on the floor of the shop waiting for the draw knife. These were used to stop a car from getting away by being jammed under the wheel. 

Don


----------



## Overkast

Just discovered this thread thanks to CTValleyRR. Here's a pic of my workbench space. It is relatively clean compared to normal (since I just gave it a thorough cleaning over Christmas holiday break).


----------



## CTValleyRR

Overkast said:


> Just discovered this thread thanks to CTValleyRR. Here's a pic of my workbench space. It is relatively clean compared to normal (since I just gave it a thorough cleaning over Christmas holiday break).


Dude! Time spent on cleaning is wasted... it could be spent on trains!!


----------



## Lee Willis

Well, after being cleaned up in a marathon week-long effort, that included five large industrial trash bags going down to our mini-dumpster, like this, for a short while.


----------



## Overkast

CTValleyRR said:


> Dude! Time spent on cleaning is wasted... it could be spent on trains!!


Haha. Yeah I know, but the situation was so bad that I had like a 1 foot clearing to work on and all the tools and parts I needed were buried under the mess and I couldn't find anything! You know the mess is bad when it's even pissing yourself off... lol


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Lee Willis said:


> Well, after being cleaned up in a marathon week-long effort, that included five large industrial trash bags going down to our mini-dumpster, like this, for a short while.



View attachment 270089


WOW! I could spend days in there without leaving!! I want that work area!!

:sold:

-J.


----------



## Don F

Once again, my work shop is a bit of a mess, but not as bad as it sometimes gets. I've been getting some steady load orders, and have the cabinet opened and random loads laying everywhere. I also have a project to build a lamp post for a friend of my sister in MD. I built one for her, and her friends all loved it, and one friend requested one. I plan to build new replacement shutters for the house form wood, so that will add to the disarray!
Don


----------



## time warp

Don F said:


> Once again, my work shop is a bit of a mess, but not as bad as it sometimes gets. I've been getting some steady load orders, and have the cabinet opened and random loads laying everywhere. I also have a project to build a lamp post for a friend of my sister in MD. I built one for her, and her friends all loved it, and one friend requested one. I plan to build new replacement shutters for the house form wood, so that will add to the disarray!
> Don



Don, buddy, a messy workshop is a sign of success. If you weren't doing anything, it probably wouldn't get messy.


----------



## Don F

Time Warp, I let it get out of control, and then have to spend time cleaning it up. Part of my issue is my wife's inference that I spend too much time in the shop, so I guess I can justify my mess as hurrying to get out!
Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Updated shot of my work area. I've added an extra shelf on the bookcase, and organized the rest of it even better.









-J.


----------



## jlc41

Mr.Buchholz, I like that hide away shelf, great idea. Lee Willis, nice work area. I fall into the parts and tools everwhere until am done what ever it is that am working on. But I enjoy the results.


----------



## time warp

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Updated shot of my work area. I've added an extra shelf on the bookcase, and organized the rest of it even better.
> 
> View attachment 324553
> 
> 
> -J.


 Nice and tidy. Looks like there's a lot more going on here than just trains!


----------



## J.C.

won't post photo of my work area so as to prevent heart palpations in viewers , but will say that to enter work area you would have to sign a disclaimer.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

jlc41 said:


> Mr.Buchholz, I like that hide away shelf, great idea.


The desk originally was a computer desk. Once desktops became obsolete and I bought a laptop, I decided to turn the desk into a project centre.

-J.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

time warp said:


> Nice and tidy. Looks like there's a lot more going on here than just trains!


Yeah. I'm currently working on some circuitry breadboards, a propulsion system for an amphibious craft I've designed, as well as some other little things.

Desk also has been heavily modified over the years. There is a mini grinding motor on the left side, wiring harness and extension cord underneath, an extra shelf, and a few special hooks for holding bigger tools.

Me and my ideas 

-J.


----------



## cv_acr

My work table. Lots of projects going on...


----------



## jlc41

That happens to me too. While am waiting for paint or glue to setup I'll start something else. It drives me crazy


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

jlc41 said:


> That happens to me too. While am waiting for paint or glue to setup I'll start something else. It drives me crazy


Nothing wrong with that! Multiple projects can be fun! 

-J.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I work on the trains, rc cars and do gunsmithing here as well as reloading.


----------

